# new bowech invation



## hunting nut (Feb 13, 2011)

got my new invation today from northern dutchess archery 60lb 29" draw, qad rest,octane 11.5 stablizer.at 60lbs with a carbon ex maxima 350 weighing 354gr it went 299fps.this was with a pep,d loop,and a large kisser button.I shot about 9 shots at the shop to get a 20 yard zero and 1 through the crony after joe got me set up.I couldn't wait to get home and get the rest of my pins set.when I got home I spaced my pins evenly were i thought 30,40,and 50 should be(must have been a lucky day).then I did the walk back test.I shot 1 at 20,1 at 30,1 at 40.they were in an 1"1/2 a little low.I adjusted the hole sight a few clicks for elevation.shot 1 at 20, 1 at 30,1 at 40.elevation all good.steped back to 50 shot 1 just a little low.made adjustment shot 1 more dead on.my sight has 5 pins and I and decided to get ballsey.I spaced the 5th pin about ilke the rest and stepped out to 60.I let err rip hit dead on.at this point I was jump up and down happy but thinking what am I going to try next.I decided to shoot 20 then shoot inbetween yardages 25,35,45,55.shot 1 at 20,stepped back to 25 shot another.at the release I herd the the tell tale crash,yup robin hood nock callor and all.10 shots to sight in out to 60 after 20 yrd zero at the shop next 2 shots robin hood.thats good tuning and a bow that just flat out shoots(not just hipe boys and girls).this bow is the best bow I have ever shot so far and I shot a lot of bows before I bought this one.I was thinking of going to a maxima 250 but I'm not shore I want to touch a thing now.:shade::teeth:if anyone is looking for one in 70lbs joe has a couple in stock and will be getting more 60's soon.


----------



## hunting nut (Feb 13, 2011)

*invation speed tests*

I did some shooting over the crony today shooting different arrows,tipps and nocks.354gr cx 350 maxima 303fps.different nock 307.cx 3d200's 315gr 325.7fps.I am going to use the cx 350 maxima's and cut off an 1.5".this should put them at 342 and I will shoot them again.I will report back when I get the arrows cut.


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

the Invasion is a nice bow


----------



## hunting nut (Feb 13, 2011)

I got arrows cut the other day and weighted them,they are 337gr.shot them through the crony and got 311fps.I will probly stay with that for now cause it shoots so good.may try cx maxima 250's later on.bow is quiet and shoots good groups even at 50yrds.


----------

